# WARNING: Honey extractor - Betterbee vs. Brushy Mountain



## hummingberd

I have been researching basic honey extractors for about a year now, really delving into it over the last month or so. I narrowed it down to two models: 

Deluxe Compact Extractor $375, model number DCE1 from Betterbee

Compact Deluxe Extractor $385, item number 793 from Brushy Mountain. 

I had borrowed a friends extractor. His was apparently the model from Brushy Mountain - though I didn't know this. It's a beautiful unit. Really well made. Sturdy. Works very well. No defects. i was very happy with it's performance.

I went online several times and compared the two. They looked identical, except for the crank. One was shown as being top crank the other a side crank. 

I decided to go with the Betterbee model because they are located closer to me, and the shipping was cheaper. That's where I went wrong...

I received the extractor last night, and immediate took it out of the box. I'm no genius here, and my standards really aren't all the high. So long as something works, I don't really care about what it looks like. But I could tell that it was shoddy and well... cheap. I had called the company a few weeks before, and they claim this unit is made in the USA. I highly doubt it. It looks, feels and 'works' just like a cheap Chinese knock off. First off, the metal is thin and flimsy. The support bracket that sits in the bottom of the unit was too long. Apparently when they assembled it, they ignored this fact, and put it in anyway. This caused the unit to warp and become oval shaped. When I put the extractor atop the bottling take that it comes with, there were good size spaces (about 1/4 + inches) where I can see right down into the tank. Not impressed. When we tested the extractor (spun the handle) the crank gears were really wobbly, and the handled moved up and down. No gear bushings make for a sloppy mechanism. who knew?

The strainer for the bottling tank was also very flimsy, and strangely constructed with a screen that's useless. The holes are gigantic and wouldn't bother to filter out much of anything, save a small cat ;D 

I knew immediately I would not be keeping this unit. So I packaged it up to ensure that it was protected against any damage or further handling. Called Betterbee this morning. Not only are they refusing to refund my shipping costs, they are threatening to charge me a 15% restocking fee. This company sends me a defective, shoddy product, and I'm supposed to pay for that? I think not...

Now, I'm stuck with no extractor. I wasted an hour of my time last night, unpacking, assembling, inspecting and repackaging. I'm having to deal with and battle this company, for a refund that is a no brainer. I have to unpack the item AGAIN to take pictures and video of how the unit doesn't work. Re-ship it, etc.

What a waste of my time and money. What a hassle. I wish I had just gotten the right one. This is a strong warning for anyone in the market for this type of 'hobby' extractor. Go with the Brushy Mountain model.


----------



## lcl

hummingberd said:


> Called Betterbee this morning. Not only are they refusing to refund my shipping costs, they are threatening to charge me a 15% restocking fee. This company sends me a defective, shoddy product, and I'm supposed to pay for that? I think not...


Sorry to hear about your woes but there is a difference between a defective product and a shoddy one. If the product is defective, Betterbee should replace it free of charge. If it is a shoddy product, you made the choice to purchase it and because you changed your mind after seeing it, the shipping and restocking fees may still apply. Either way, until you resolve the issue with Betterbee, you should call your credit card, assuming you used one for the purchase, and let them know about the problem you ran into. My 2 cents...


----------



## Charlie B

I agree with lcl. 

I did a lot of research as well and even posted a thread asking what everyone thought in this forum. I received an overwhelming response in favor of the Maxant 3100p. I bought one and found it to be far superior than the extractors my bee club has. Maxant has great customer service as well. 

Just an observation worth noting: Every beekeeper I talked to locally regretted getting a hand crank no matter how many hives they had.


----------



## stajerc61

The bitterness of poor quality lingers long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten. I am happy with Maxant products check them out.


----------



## tommyt

http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Extracting/Deluxe-Compact-Extractor
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Compact-Deluxe-Extractor/productinfo/793/
Posted to help others look and help
I have looked but seems that Maxant is going to be the way I go 

T


----------



## camero7

Bought a 3100P Maxant this year... great machine, great service. Why everyone doesn't buy from them is curious.


----------



## hummingberd

The product was both shoddy AND defective. If the extractor doesn't sit properly in the bottling tank because it is warped, and it isn't spinning properly because the handle is too loose to function, that qualifies as defective. The shoddiness of the product wouldn't have bothered me if the darn thing actually worked! Well, at least not enough to return it anyway. 

Again, I borrowed the model that is the same as brushy mountains (didn't know it was from them until now) I did research and reviews. Many of which came from this website. Many users here say they have the same model I purchased, and have had no problems with it. I did everything in my power to check out what I was buying, other than to see it in person. The company CLAIMS that they put the unit together and test it to make sure it's working properly. If they did so, they wouldn't have sent me this unit with a warped body, etc. 

This post is simply a warning to anyone who is comparing the two models and thinking of purchasing one. I'm hoping my experience will save someone else the hassle. Perhaps someday I'll be able to get the Maxant extractor. Unfortunately, it's just not in the budget right now. I need to get started selling some honey so I can recoup some of my expenses. Then maybe in the future...


----------



## hummingberd

"Why everyone doesn't buy from them is curious."

Give me a loan?


----------



## paul4168

the money I spent on the Maxant was the best money I ever spent....and I spend alot of money with brushy mountain


----------



## sqkcrk

hummingberd, what is the lesson you learned? That you have to pay for quality? Because it may seem as tho quality costs, but actually, it pays. Had you spent a little more, you might be telling is a different story.

But, as long as you learned your lesson, the education may have been worth the cost. As long as you don't repeat the lesson. As long as you learned your lesson the first time.

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## bluegrass

Betterbee carries maxant. Maybe try a different approach and see if they will let you trade it in for a Maxant.

I have seen the model you speak of in their showroom and I would be really surprised if it isn't Chinese. If it it is made in the USA they should have no problem giving you the contact info for the company making it so you can send them feedback.


----------



## MAXANT

The models you speak of are both imports. The only USA made extractors are mine (Maxant) most of Dadants (unless notes as import) and W.T.Kelley.


----------



## hummingberd

Let me be clear, I wasn't looking for admonishments or for other beekeepers to rub this situation in my face. This was simply a PSA for other beekeepers out there who are considering this model. I did a google search for the model extractor that I purchased, and all I got were good reviews on it. My hope is that when someone else does a google search, this very discussion will come up and they will be forewarned. 

I'm well aware of the logic behind the idea that "you get what you pay for." I generally buy Made in USA products because of their level of quality. And I have no problem paying more money for something that is of higher quality. I called Betterbee, and they told me the unit was made in USA. There was also no where on their website that states "this is a piece of crap extractor that will come to you in a defective state. It wasn't even the cheapest model they have! I would have LOVED to purchase a Maxant. The reviews were wonderful and I hope to someday own one. But I live on a budget, and I actually stick to it. If I don't have the money to purchase a Maxant, than I don't have the money - simple as that. My bills come first. This is a hobby, and I'm unwilling to put my financial well-being at risk, because of it.

The problem with this extractor, is that it came to me defective. VERY SIMPLE. They should take it back, without a restocking fee and with a shipping refund. That's good business practice. Because of the way they have handled this, I will never do business with them again, and that is the only lesson. None of this has been worth the hassle or the cost. 

I'm not really sure what you get out of telling me "But as long as you learned your lesson, the education may have been worth the cost. As long as you don't repeat the lesson. As long as you learned your lesson the first time."

When a business screws someone over, you believe it's appropriate to lecture them about learning a lesson. Pssh! May all your bad business transactions be rubbed in your face...


----------



## hummingberd

"I have seen the model you speak of in their showroom and I would be really surprised if it isn't Chinese."

Agreed. The problem is, when I spoke to the woman on the phone, she told me MADE IN USA. There is no way to check for sure. I tried googling it...


----------



## sqkcrk

hummingberd said:


> When a business screws someone over, you believe it's appropriate to lecture them about learning a lesson. Pssh! May all your bad business transactions be rubbed in your face...


Which business screwed someone? Didn't you say you took the lower priced alternative? After trying out the better slightly more expensive Model. For the savings of $10.00. That's what I was getting at.

Didn't mean to rub it in your face.


----------



## sqkcrk

tommyt said:


> http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Extracting/Deluxe-Compact-Extractor
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Compact-Deluxe-Extractor/productinfo/793/
> Posted to help others look and help
> I have looked but seems that Maxant is going to be the way I go
> 
> T


Strangely, when one views the brushymountain link and click on Larger View the image changes to an extractor which looks like the betterbee link.

I don't see as BetterBee did anything wrong, unless they actually said that the extractor in question was made in the USA. "The buyer beware." "You get what you pay for." Some others come to mind, but they may seem mean and the OPer has suffered enuf.


----------



## ShaneVBS

the best thing to do is ask for feedback from users, then decide.


----------



## olddrone

It continues to amaze me that anyone would buy from Betterbee for any reason. Does no one read their reports in the heading Consumer Reports? Surely, Justin deserves only the recognition for runining a very nice business that he undeservely 'inherited' from his dad.


----------



## sqkcrk

olddrone said:


> Does no one read their reports in the heading Consumer Reports?


Maybe, maybe not. But, these problems didn't originate w/ Justin. And how can you say whether he deserved to inherit the business or not? Who should it have gone to? Who else deserved it?


----------



## NY_BLUES

Hummingberd 

Why don't you file a complaint with the better business bureau? They will investigate the claim and then if everything you say is true, the BBB can remove good standing status for betterbee. If they are advertising a made in america product, and it isn't, then you have a very valid claim. Just something to think about.


----------



## sevenmmm

I purchased and just used the Maxant 3100H this morning - for the first time. It was relatively easy to take apart (2 Bolts) and clean. The first batch included 3 deeps. The handle was very easy to operate and the frames spun about with ease. Couldn't believe how fast that thing could whip them around. 

This honey is the most important ingredient to the peach preserves I am making!


----------



## MAXANT

Now its time to send me a sample of that honey!

Also FWIW, Im not so sure the BBB is as trusted as it was in the days of no internet. Rather than relying on BBB, the end user has just as much advantage by going on the web to research a companies standing.


sevenmmm said:


> I purchased and just used the Maxant 3100H this morning - for the first time. It was relatively easy to take apart (2 Bolts) and clean. The first batch included 3 deeps. The handle was very easy to operate and the frames spun about with ease. Couldn't believe how fast that thing could whip them around.
> 
> This honey is the most important ingredient to the peach preserves I am making!


----------



## sevenmmm

MAXANT said:


> Now its time to send me a sample of that honey!


I need every last drop of this batch of honey to make preserves out of all these peaches:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAyZccXipS8

Next batch I'll send some.

A few observations. I reversed that long bolt to more easily remove the cage for cleaning. That weld is gorgeous being so clean and straight. Then, cleaning the pail of honey with a spatula has fulfilled the bowl licking dreams of my youth.


----------



## MAXANT

Good looking trees Rick! We have a peach tree that produces the best peaches ever! Yours is pretty well loaded !!!!!!!


----------



## honeydreams

camero7 said:


> Bought a 3100P Maxant this year... great machine, great service. Why everyone doesn't buy from them is curious.


Money! plain and simple as that I have a very nice nine frame motorized extractor from Brushy mountain and it does everything a maxant will do at half the cost. it all boils down to how much it costs.


----------



## camero7

Just checked, unless you have a great discount from someone, Brushy's 9 frame is more than the Maxant.


----------



## MAXANT

honeydreams said:


> Money! plain and simple as that I have a very nice nine frame motorized extractor from Brushy mountain and it does everything a maxant will do at half the cost. it all boils down to how much it costs.


 It sure will do everything mine does at half the cost. Its just a matter of how its built. And where its made.
Price dictates quality.


----------



## sqkcrk

honeydreams said:


> it does everything a maxant will do at half the cost.


Half as long. Had you bought the more expensive item, on credit, you would have something someone else would appreciate later. When you out grow your current model, will you be able to sell it? Or, since it didn't cost much, will you chuck it?


----------



## beegineer

Thanks for the heads up on the Betterbee extractor


----------



## indypartridge

hummingberd said:


> Deluxe Compact Extractor $375, model number DCE1 from Betterbee





> But I live on a budget, and I actually stick to it. If I don't have the money to purchase a Maxant, than I don't have the money - simple as that.


Which is why I waited for years before buying an extractor, I'd rather wait and buy quality. This past spring I bought a Maxant 3100H when it was on sale for *$375*.

Sorry for your misfortune, hummingberd, but thanks for your post. I feel even better about getting a great deal on a great extractor.


----------



## bermybee

Sorry for your hard luck, hummingbird but this is clearly a case of someone not doing their homework. Hummingberd if you had looked closely at your friend’s extractor or even zoomed into the picture of the extractor on the Better Bee web site, on the front you would have seen “SAF naturg”. Then when getting the answer made in the USA you would have know not to do business with a dis-honest company and/or a company/employee that had no clue about the product they where selling or didn’t care enough to transfer you to someone that did.
http://www.safnatura.com/ These are the people that you need to complain to. Good luck with that. 
Furth more if you had bothered to look at the terms and conditions especially when buying such a cheap product then you would have known what you were getting yourself into.
I repeat “you get what you pay for”. It’s like if you buy an item from a dollar store, if you mange to get something that works good your pleasantly surprised. If you go back a week later and buy the same thing and it ends up being a lemon you don’t try to take it back to the dollar store and rant and rave to the manger to pay for your wasted time & gas do you? 
Indypartridge has the right idea. I’m sure if you had come on Beesource and read or asked about small extractors you would have seen or someone would have told you, you should keep using your friend until you had the extra 110 for a Maxant. 

Stajerc61 um got my eye on you lol


----------



## Gord

The main thrust of the complaint is that the company asked for a restocking fee, and didn't pay for all costs involved in returning the item. Unless the machine doesn't work, they aren't obliged to give you a refund and eat all costs.

Be fair.

They didn't just send the extractor at random; it was ordered.
After it's returned, the company has to check it out and repackage it, or maybe take less for it at a clearance sale. All because you changed your mind.

On another note, I'm into astronomy, and over the last 10 years the price of mirrors and optics has dropped through the floor, and the quality has gone up proportionately, due in large part to the Chinese making them better and cheaper. 
If it says "Made in US", it probably was.
We can make junk as well as they can.
Gotta keep it real.

JSYK, I'm a full time labour leader; and a good one.


----------



## Bee-Sarge

Hummingberd....You are not alone on this one, I bought the same extractor and was quite disappointed when I took it out of the box. I have the same 1/4 inch gap between the extractor and bottling tank. Luckily it bends inward on the extractor, so the honey will still drip inside the lower tank...in theory! I am going to take this as a lesson learned and try and make the extractor work as best as I can. Even if I have to modify it to work better. I had to deal with Betterbee a couple of weeks ago, trying to change my order since items were on backorder and "Stephon" had no clue when they would be in......then spend several more days trying to see when my shipment would arrive at my house. it took 10 days for shipment...Mann Lake LTD took two days! Anyway..in the end I only blame myself and will move on. If you decide to keep your extractor setup and make any modifications that help it work better...please let me know.


----------



## Gypsi

I never see myself buying from Betterbee. Thanks for the info


----------



## bluegrass

If they don't treat their customers right, they will leave an opening in the market for somebody else to get a foothold.


----------



## honeydreams

MAXANT said:


> It sure will do everything mine does at half the cost. Its just a matter of how its built. And where its made.
> Price dictates quality.


And you know what? my Timex keeps time just as well a Rolex it does the same thing. so unless you extractor moves my suppers de-capps the frames and bottles the honey too then I could care less. All I would be paying for is name recognition like a status symbol. That is all it is to me price money and status symbol.


----------



## sqkcrk

honeydreams said:


> That is all it is to me price money and status symbol.


What you have may be functional and serves your current needs, but the resale value won't necassarily be there. And, if you noticed Maxant's price was not that much different for a while.

Me, I'm just a simple beekeeper who has, when the bees make it, 60 or more lbs of honey from 500 hives to extract. I want and need a dependable machine which will last me a life time. It's an investment. Not a status symbol.

When buying a MAXANT Extractor one is investing in Good Quality and Service. Should a Chinese made extractor break down, you will find out how easy they are to get parts for and good luck getting someone to tell you where or how to get it fixed.

Timex, you throw away and get another one. ROLEX you get fixed and pass on to your kids.


----------



## MAXANT

Thanks for the compliment, I never viewed my product as a status symbol.


----------



## Charlie B

How about a hat?


----------



## Gypsi

Well, if I ever get any honey (doubtful in this dearth), I will keep this in mind. You should give Charlie a hat.


----------



## beemandan

honeydreams said:


> That is all it is to me price money and status symbol.


A lot of folks felt the same way....and bought Yugos......probably before your time.


----------



## MAXANT

Speaking of Yugos, a mint conditioned one will catch big bucks now!


----------



## bluegrass

Charlie B said:


> How about a hat?


How about a job? Do you give employee discounts? I don't really need a job, but if you have an employee discount I may consider it. I have no metal working skills, will that matter?


----------



## bermybee

honeydreams said:


> And you know what? my Timex keeps time just as well a Rolex it does the same thing. That is all it is to me price money and status symbol.


 You are so wrong.:no: You don't see professional contractor using Black and Decker or Ryobi power tools. Although they might do a couple jobs around the house or the "same thing" as you put it, when you put them to some REAL work that when you see the difference. True professionals know they can count on Dewalt, Makita or Milwaukee (Dadant/Maxant) to give them a high quality tool that will always get the job done. 

Case in point, I used to use two, one year old Homelite string trimmer to cut grass around our hives (chest height) a yard would take 3 hours for me and my dad to cut the grass down. Borrowed my neighbors Stihl 90 FS, Said to myself, I’m goanna see why these things are selling for $850 here and the landscapers still buy them like there is no tomorrow. Well I GAVE one Homelite to my in-laws and the other to my God-pa. I have a KM130 with all the attachment. And that same yard take me a hour and a half now, if the string didn’t brake and I didn’t have to refuel the I bet it would only take an hour. 

Now my Inlaws and Godpa love their new string trimmers and quite rightfully so, they just don’t know any better they use them only to trim around their houses. As far as they are concerned my new Stihl was nothing but an expensive toy and the Homelites that I gave them “does the same thing”.


----------



## beemandan

MAXANT said:


> Speaking of Yugos, a mint conditioned one will catch big bucks now!


For good reason...the vast majority wound up in the junk yard early on and there aren't any left.

Which reminds me:
Do you know why they put rear window defrosters in Yugos?
So you can keep your hands warm when you have to push them in cold weather.

Anyway....you keep makin' those status symbols.
Congrats on the new Maxant (baby)


----------



## Gypsi

I own an electric Stihl trimmer, after not getting around my 1/3 acre with fencelines with 2 brand new homelite trimmers. (burned the first one out, took it back, 2 days old, got a 2nd one, and still didn't quite finish.) But my electric doesn't run out of gas.

I prefer good equipment, my time being in short supply. Charlie still deserves a hat.


----------



## Rob73

I had just ordered a BetterBee Hobbiest three frame extractor about 4 days before reading this post. I was very concerned about the condition that the extractor was going to arrive in. Even before my purchase, through a little research it appeared that many machines are superior to the BetterBee Hobbiest machine. I made my purchase based on the machine that was stainless steel and held the fewest frames at the lowest price. I dont extract much, but would like an extractor. I know that is not the extractor that the post was about, but I just thought I would throw in a little information. I just couldnt justify more money for something that I barely needed in the first place. If I was getting the one that I really wanted it would probably be one of those Dadant or Brushy Mountain 9 frame radials. The quality on those look exceptional & I like the looks of them.
Any way, the extractor came in today, and it looks good. It looks like it is made well, for what it is. When you crank the machine it feels kinda "cheap". The gears on the top look to be of good quality, but its got a little slop in it. Honestly, I think it will last a lifetime with the use it will get from me. I just didnt want one of those cheap plastic ones when less than 100 bucks would get a metal one. If it werent so much trouble I would have built one with the help of a few youtube videos. I am not knocking anyone for what they purchase & if I did more, I would love to have one of the nicer machines. And I do admit, this is a lower quality, cheaper machine. But I think it will do me just fine. Plus, if I spin enough honey through it to wear it out, I wouldnt have any trouble getting a better one. Take some of this with a grain of salt, as I have no idea how much use it will take to wear the components of the extractor out. 

Rob


----------



## roostershooter7

Sorry you are having the problems with your extractor purchase. 

I will admit ... I, too, looked into those models that you listed, and decided against them. 

Now, take what I say as my opinion, and I don't want to offend any present company ... it's just my opinion. 

From my examination of several units side by side I came down to two choices. Either a Maxant 3100H ($500) or a Mann Lake HH-165 ($550). I have several beekeepers locally, along with a honey farm that is 20 minutes away, and I had the opportunity to handle a lot of different extractors to figure out what I liked best. For the record, I handled a Maxant and a Walter T. Kelley model that were the exact same extractor. Maxant must produce them for WT Kelley, and Kelley puts their sticker on it. 

After several uses and evaluations I sided with the Mann Lake HH-165. Sure, it was $50 more, but there were a few reasons I chose it over the Maxant.


----------



## Charlie B

roostershooter7 said:


> From my examination of several units side by side I came down to two choices. Either a Maxant 3100H ($500) or a Mann Lake
> After several uses and evaluations I sided with the Mann Lake HH-165. Sure, it was $50 more, but there were a few reasons I chose it over the Maxant.


And those reasons were? :s


----------



## Radford

I have 4 hives. I talked to a Bee keeper in palmbay,and asked on here about extractors and most of the input I got was to save your money till you can afford a Maxant extractor and get one with a motor you will be very happy you did. Well for the 2en time in my life I took somebody’s advice and buddy am I glad I did. Talk about customer service you will not get any better. I lost parts after cleaning it and they sent me the parts I needed free of charge. I would say to you to squeeze or hang your honey till you have the money to order one with or without the motor. Maxant is the best. Thanks Maxant. Look up my post about Maxant.


----------



## sqkcrk

How did you loose parts cleaning it? Did you fully disassemble it?


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Charlie B said:


> I did a lot of research as well and even posted a thread asking what everyone thought in this forum. I received an overwhelming response in favor of the Maxant 3100p. I bought one and found it to be far superior than the extractors my bee club has. Maxant has great customer service as well.





Radford said:


> Maxant is the best. Thanks Maxant. Look up my post about Maxant.


I bought the 1400 and would not change it for anything else on the market. Solid machine made of really heavy duty steel. Customer support is #1. I spoke with Theodore before I bought one. Great company.



roostershooter7 said:


> After several uses and evaluations I sided with the Mann Lake HH-165. Sure, it was $50 more, but there were a few reasons I chose it over the Maxant.


You paid 50 more for a Mann Lake? I think that is China made not USA made. You must have paid extra for the child worker to get new shoes.


----------



## brac

I currently have an American made 36 Frame, but I would really like to be able to spin just a few frames now and again. Has anyone ever tried one of the plastic 2-fame extractors?


----------



## Radford

Sqkcrk When I get done with extracting I pull my extractor apart and clean all the parts.


----------



## honeydreams

The main reason for Me never ever to buy anything from Maxant is the arrogant attitude to any one who does not buy his product. Sorry I don't belittle any one on buying what they think works best for them. But when Maxant belittles and degrades a fellow Beekeeper because they did not buy from him. For get it. I will pay more for a product else were. I don't belittle a fellow logger who uses a Huskvarna over a sthil I just figure hey its what he likes and it does the job he needs. Never ever never do I belittle or insult a person for the things he does. if it makes him happy who care unless you look at it as if i stole food from your mouth not buying your product.


----------



## Radford

Honeydreams If you feel we are belittling anybody for not buying Maxant let me say I’m sorry I did not mean to sound like that. I believe it’s we are really happy with something we got and we want to share it with everybody. It’s like when you’re a kid and you get new shoes, bike, glove, fishing pole, or whatever, you want the world to know you got what you feel to be the best one in the world. Everyone has their needs and mine are different than yours that’s why they have different models of cars extractors etc...


----------



## indypartridge

honeydreams said:


> The main reason for Me never ever to buy anything from Maxant is the arrogant attitude to any one who does not buy his product. Sorry I don't belittle any one on buying what they think works best for them. But when Maxant belittles and degrades a fellow Beekeeper because they did not buy from him. For get it.


I went back and re-read every post in this thread, and I don't see where Maxant belittled, insulted or degraded anyone. He pointed out with pride that he produces a quality product, and that only Maxant, along with Dadant and Kelley make their extractors here in the U.S. 

Prior to buying my extractor, one of the things that impressed me about Maxant (aka Jake) was that fact that in this forum I had never seen him speak poorly of his competitors. I've traded a number of emails with Jake and found him to be very accomodating, and I've met Theodore Maxant fact-to-face. I don't own many products where I've had that kind of interaction with the folks whose name is on the product.


----------



## sqkcrk

Maybe honeydreams thinks all of us who like MAXANT products are actually Jake in disguise or that we work for Jake. Quite the opposite. MAXANT works for us. If something else works for you, honeydreams, fine, go w/ it. Some of us were just pointing out that when one goes cheap one gets what they pay for and in the long run it ain't less expensive.

Don't take offense. You don't even know any of the other beekeepers on this Thread.


----------



## camero7

I found Jake to be the opposite of arrogant... he was friendly, accommodating and helpful... I am very happy with the quality of the product and have compared it to some others which are in use by a couple of beeks. I feel I got a great product at a good price. Can't beat that.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Go with the Maxant. I looked at others and the USA made and the thickness of the steel are huge plus's. Maybe you can talk Theo into a hat also.


----------



## Charlie B

Did I mention I love my hat?


----------



## MAXANT

Honeydreams, call me 978-772-0576 I can give you my cellphone number as well if you would like. 
Jake


----------



## Radford

I love my hat too.


----------



## bermybee

honeydreams 
Aren’t Husqvarna & Sthil or even Dolmar for that matter (like Maxant and Dadant) top notch equipment? If a fellow logger came to you complaining about there brand new $130 Homelite or Poulan (Saf Naturg or other cheap brand extractor) expecting it to perform as good as your $600+ Stihl or Husqvarna what would your reaction be? True you might not say nothing but then what would they gain, they might go on thinking that’s just the way things are suppose to be. Now if you told them why Sthil or Husqvarna (Maxant and Dadant) is so much better then the stated brands, if they didn’t take it personally :lookout:you would save them a lot of future head aches. 

Do you not buy anything that’s says PROUDLY MADE /BUILT IN AMERICA? Now look up synonyms of proud you might be find it interesting. http://education.yahoo.com/reference/thesaurus/entry/proud 

:scratch:I think it would be interesting to know how many now sideliners out there have built their way up using one of those cheaper brand extractors. And now what are you using?


----------



## sqkcrk

Radford said:


> Sqkcrk When I get done with extracting I pull my extractor apart and clean all the parts.


Oh, that's something I never do. Or have seen done. But that explains it.


----------



## roostershooter7

Charlie B said:


> And those reasons were? :s


Mainly the feedback I got from fellow beekeepers, locally, who said that the customer service at Mann Lake was superior to Maxant. I'll pay $50 any day for good customer service! Then, there was a situation with a good friend of mine who is a writer, as I am. I'm not going into the details about what he said, because it didn't happen to me. However, I've known him for over 20 years, and trust his opinion on products. A lot of companies do not understand that it pays over and over to support writers. When you don't then you are only shooting yourself in the foot. 



honeydreams said:


> The main reason for Me never ever to buy anything from Maxant is the arrogant attitude to any one who does not buy his product. Sorry I don't belittle any one on buying what they think works best for them. But when Maxant belittles and degrades a fellow Beekeeper because they did not buy from him. For get it. I will pay more for a product else were. I don't belittle a fellow logger who uses a Huskvarna over a sthil I just figure hey its what he likes and it does the job he needs. Never ever never do I belittle or insult a person for the things he does. if it makes him happy who care unless you look at it as if i stole food from your mouth not buying your product.


x2


----------



## riverbee1

EastSideBuzz said:


> Go with the Maxant. I looked at others and the USA made and the thickness of the steel are huge plus's. Maybe you can talk Theo into a hat also.


 hat? dang I didn’t get a hat!

I own a maxant extractor and a maxant uncapping plane i purchased through b and b honey farm houston, minnesota. excellent customer service from b & b and great advice on extractors. they are beekeepers. best advice and best investment ever made, get what you pay for. no manufacturer can beat maxant. if you are watching your budget, b and b has a 9 frame radial extractor made in italy a friend of mine purchased and has had no problems with 6 years of heavy use. good sturdy unit, great motor, comes in a hand crank unit as well, (i wouldn’t want to hand crank frames) similar, i said similiar, in quality and construction, but not a maxant. that said, i would still stick with a maxant and go to the bank for the sheckles, wherever you get it and whatever you pay for it, maxant will pay for itself AND made in the US of A. you will be happy you did in the long run.

i had to call maxant for some reason a number of times, maybe to order parts for the uncapping plane or something and had some ‘gray’ questions (not blonde) and received excellent customer service directly from maxant, but dang I don’t have a hat to show for it!
BTW mann lakes customer service is excellent as well.


----------



## Charlie B

riverbee1 said:


> but dang I don’t have a hat to show for it!


Mine looks awesome on me. :applause:


----------



## sqkcrk

This Thread might have died on its' own were it not for you hat fanatics. I collect hats, on a small scale. But I never twisted anyones arm to get one. Especially not a Father w/ a newborn. Shame.(halfway serious comment)


----------



## MAXANT

Its ok sqkcrk, Ive been practicing my arrogance and belittling my newborn hahahahaha. 
We all love hats!


----------



## sqkcrk

Well, I don't want a newborn. Been there, done that. Hats are good. "He says, shamlessly."


----------



## EastSideBuzz

sqkcrk said:


> This Thread might have died on its' own were it not for you hat fanatics.


Too funny.

So I have posted a couple times about how great the Maxant is. I still feel that way. But the reason I bought it was when I called in to ask some questions at ML I did not get the expert response I got from Theodore at Maxant. He spent easily 20 minutes talking to me about his extractor and the passion I heard about the product came through because he Makes it. 

I buy EVERYTHING else from ML. Mainly because I go to their store once a year from year to year and meet them in (Sacramento). So I have report with them and buy from them. When I need something shipped they do it same day and even priority it for me sometimes. When I call the main office I don't get such good service. So I deal more with the Sac store.

I have an uncapping knife from Maxant and I ordered it and did not like it. Called them and they put the expert on the line and they told me I was doing it wrong and to try it this way, and here is our number to call when you are actually doing it and we can help you if you need it. Really a rock solid company. When you make something you can stand behind it and the passion really shows. 

When you buy it from China and resell it all you can do is talk about the fact sheet you have received. So I recommend that you buy from the family that makes it and not from the family that resells it.

So I will be getting a Jr Spinner and uncapping tank and more from Maxant in the future because they make them and stand behind everything.

To the guy that blasted them, All I can say is IMHO you are incorrect.

And I don't have a hat either and I still keep buying.


----------



## camero7

I buy from Maxant and ML. Get great service from both... I don't get the arrogance that others have expressed about Maxant... Went over to their factory to pick up my extractor. They could not have been more friendly or helpful. And I got a hat too


----------



## riverbee1

i'll bet that newborn would look good in one of those maxant hats!!!
congratulations!


----------



## Spark

I just bought a Maxant extractor and planer and am very happy with both. Not only are Maxant American made but local for me. It was a good decision buying and supporting American and locally made goods. I haven't seen where Jake has been arrogant here but then again Honeydreams you have with your watch analogy. A cheap chinese made Timex vs a swiss made Rolex I suggest you do a little research between the two because Timex, like alot of other American businesses, has sold out to the lowest bidder.

At least Rolex knows where the quality workforce remains  because you'll find a chinese mechanical movement life expectancy is very short. Timex isn't using the Swiss pin lever movements of old now so good luck with your analogy.


----------



## roostershooter7

It appears to me that some would like to divert the conversation from it's original / intended course! 

Hats? Where did that come in? If you don't want to address the issues then it's better to not say anything at all. 

All O.T. posts should be removed. 

The issue here is "What extractor to buy and why?".


----------



## hummingberd

"Why don't you file a complaint with the better business bureau?"

I'm in the process of doing so at the moment. I also have a complaint in with my credit card company. I have also filed a complaint with the company.

"Sorry for your hard luck, hummingbird but this is clearly a case of someone not doing their homework."

And clearly you did not read my posts. I've been beekeeping for 7 years now. I've been reading about extractors since my second year. I've used a few to get an idea of how they compare. I'll try to explain this one more time. I DID MY HOMEWORK! I researched actively for a year. I googled the product, I called the company directly, I researched reviews and complaints on the product. Why don't you go ahead and clarify to me how I didn't do my homework. I'll wait patiently... 

You also clearly missed the part where I mention I'm not looking for admonishments from anyone. This is a clearly expressed warning for any other beekeepers out there who are thinking of choosing the crappy item. DON'T DO IT!! I'll explain to you one more time that your "admonishments" provide NOTHING but more irritation for someone who is clearly already paying the price for a bad purchase. There is no disputing that the company lied to me, that the unit was DEFECTIVE and there is no disputing that this is a TERRIBLE company to do business with. Period. And for further clarification, there is a significant difference between an item from a "dollar store" versus something that I paid $400+ for. At the school I went to, $1 was never equivalent to $445! If you're going to use an analogy, try using one that's consistent with the situation.

Now onto more important business...

I returned the crappy extractor to Betterbee and ordered the Compact Deluxe Extractor from Brushy Mountain. Mind you, this model "looks" exactly the same as the betterbee model and is priced $10 more. Received the extractor today, and I am SMITTEN! This unit is beautiful, well built, as advertised and not defective in any way. The quality is eons better than the other model, and the customer service has been second to none thus far. Upon opening the package, I discovered paperwork which clearly states that if I am unhappy with the extractor in ANY way, I can return it for a full refund minus shipping, which already makes me more comfortable. We put the unit together, and it's constructed properly without any defects, etc. 

This compact extractor from Brushymountain will last a really long time, and is more than adequate for anyone with a small scale operation. I have 5 colonies, and it'll work out great  Very happy with the purchase. THANK YOU BRUSHY MOUNTAIN!!!!


----------



## hummingberd

Here is the original review I found for the Betterbee model I originally purchased. This was one of the "reviews" I used to make my decision. I just googled "betterbee compact extractor reviews" and this current warning thread did NOT come up which is really disappointing. So I'm going to try to put more catch words in this response to see if it comes up.

BetterBee Deluxe Compact Extractor $375.00 - DO NOT PURCHASE THIS PRODUCT!!!!!!

Instead, purchase the model from BrushyMountain Compact Deluxe Extractor at $385.00 << THIS one is worth it


----------



## bermybee

This is what I mean by homework. 
As you can see Dadant is the clear winner, but I’m sure the way Maxant stands behind their extractors they wouldn’t tolerate you getting on beesource talking about a NEW faulty extractor from them unless it was followed with how it was fixed for free in 24 hours. 

http://www.betterbee.com/Returns-Exchanges
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/termsofbusiness.asp
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/infopage.asp?idPage=72
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/shipping.php

Not to mention if you had gone to the manufacture website you would see they sell two different models and the better bee one is the cheaper one.

http://www.safnatura.com/down.php?lingua=ENG#

Before I bought my extractor I made it a point to know ever detail from what the reel was made of, thickness of the stainless, to the motor model #, the shape of the bottom, excreta. If you don’t believe me ask Jake. Dadant’s equipment is very well documented and if you ask them for the documentation on them you will almost be able to build one yourself. Living over here generic pictures don’t do it for me and talk is cheap every one says there products are the best, but few can back it up. 
As for the dollar store comment I think you are referring to the scale. I don't no about you but wasted money on cheap stuff is all the same in my books. Call me a fool but when I spend my money on things I expect them to work whether it is an extractor or a pen. 
Lastly if you think the Saf is quality when compared to a Maxant or Dadant.... Well everyone is entitle to their opinions.


----------

